# Product review of The Rod Glove



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't work for them. Just do reviews as part of my fishing tips and tricks. 
Have a great year fishing. WillCFish <"{{{}}><


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Will it prevent a broken rod if I slam it in the tailgate?:|

Gotta be hard cased for me.. for that reason.

Nice fish on the wall in the background! :O||:

.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Ha! I don't think so. I'll always remember putting my knee on a Jimmy Houston rod my son had won in a Bass contest. The one where the rod tapered out to the size of the griip. It shattered like bamboo. Needless to say I bought him a new rod. lol 
I had a lot of fun catching those fish. Hope to get a good one this summer.
Good luck fishing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the lure guard.

I use the old felt ones and put them inside a pvc tube for protection.


----------

